# Netgear WPN111 USB Adapter issue smart wizard will not stay open!



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

okay so i got a newer computer an xp and it worked on my old xp i have downloaded the cd again but for some reason im having issues for one the computer does not seem to be identifying the adapter and also the netgear smart wizard will not stay open. I open it and it instantly closes... whats the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the drivers aren't installed properly for the adapter.


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Sounds like the drivers aren't installed properly for the adapter.


what do i do to fix it then?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reinstall all the drivers and the wireless utility to start.


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Reinstall all the drivers and the wireless utility to start.


ive reinstalled the cd part at least? how do i reinstall the other stuff? sorry im a bit computer basic.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd like to see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

Network Devices:
1394 Net Adapter
Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC

no ? ! or x's

and heres the pasted info you asked for:

1Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Elliot>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MICHAEL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2A-B2-26-37

C:\Documents and Settings\Elliot>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no wireless network hardware that is recognized by Windows. The fact that the wireless adapter doesn't appear at all, even in error, means it's not being sensed.


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> You have no wireless network hardware that is recognized by Windows. The fact that the wireless adapter doesn't appear at all, even in error, means it's not being sensed.


i didnt have it plugged in at the time... was i supposed too?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

nufcmichael said:


> i didnt have it plugged in at the time... was i supposed too?


Only if you want it to work!


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow sorry that was really foolish on my part okay... attempt # 2 lol...

okay so network adapters are the same but this time there is a yellow mystery next to "other devices" and when i maximise that it shows a mystery sign next to "WPM111" which is my device.

Updated Pasted Info:

1Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Elliot>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MICHAEL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2A-B2-26-37

C:\Documents and Settings\Elliot>


----------



## nufcmichael (Dec 5, 2009)

YES! i clicked on the yellow question mark and have gotten my internet to work! thank you very much!


----------

